# The GPX+ Fan Club (Part 2)



## Zoltea (Dec 16, 2010)

Kay, so restarting this, ;O
I'm not active like I used to be on GPX+, used to be clicking like 100 parties a day using nifty firefox add-ons.

Here's the last post from the previous thread:


			
				SilverFalcon said:
			
		

> ....YES!!
> 
> I GOT THE CLONE CHARMANDER FROM THE SHELTER!! :DD
> 
> ...


----------



## Flora (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey, I'm Flora on there. I kinda play sporadically due to one fail computer and another kinda slow one.

On a somewhat related note:


> *Your daycare couple is currently breeding, and if you withdraw  one of them now, it is possible that a set of eggs still appears in a  few minutes time.  This does not mean that you cannot withdraw them, it  is simply for your own information.*


Am I the only person who gets _really weirded out _by this?


----------



## Elliekat (Dec 19, 2010)

Flower Doll said:


> Hey, I'm Flora on there. I kinda play sporadically due to one fail computer and another kinda slow one.
> 
> On a somewhat related note:
> Am I the only person who gets _really weirded out _by this?


O.o whaaaattt D:

Anyway, I just hatched a shiny Skitty the other day, and Sprite Changer-ed and evolved it into a shiny Emerald version Delcatty <3


----------



## JackPK (Dec 19, 2010)

Flower Doll said:


> Hey, I'm Flora on there. I kinda play sporadically due to one fail computer and another kinda slow one.
> 
> On a somewhat related note:
> Am I the only person who gets _really weirded out _by this?


Well, it's pretty terrible grammar, but it just means there's a brief lag between the moment the eggs are created and when you can see them in the Daycare.


----------



## MentheLapin (Dec 19, 2010)

I finished growing up Zenpachi and Anya at last :o Eon's one level off final evo, and then I just have the two starters to take care of, and of course Norma Jean. Because my, she is one sexy piece of wax.


----------



## Flora (Dec 19, 2010)

Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Well, it's pretty terrible grammar, but it just means there's a brief lag between the moment the eggs are created and when you can see them in the Daycare.


I understood that, my frame of mind was more like "TMI TMI DID NOT NEED TO KNOW WHAT THEY WERE DOING AT THAT MOMENT IN TIME"


----------



## JackPK (Dec 19, 2010)

Flower Doll said:


> I understood that, my frame of mind was more like "TMI TMI DID NOT NEED TO KNOW WHAT THEY WERE DOING AT THAT MOMENT IN TIME"


Haha. I guess I just think of them more as pixels than things. (Probably accounts for why I don't nickname them and just stuff them in a box in favor of shiny hunting.)


----------



## hyphen (Dec 20, 2010)

(huggles)

EDIT:



0-0
(hugs)


----------



## Green (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll kill you for that shining hitomoshi ;o;


----------



## Silver (Dec 20, 2010)

It's soo prettyyy T^T

I got two Phione eggs though! =3 P-H-I-O-N-E =3


----------



## hyphen (Dec 24, 2010)

What.


----------



## MentheLapin (Dec 24, 2010)

I finished up most of my party, so hoarded a load of new eggs :P I found a Shinboraa in the Dream World, should I have picked it up? :(

But yeah, Monmen is cuter than I remember :3 I hope to have these all hatched by the end of the day, seeing as today is x2.4.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 24, 2010)

I have two Monmen eggs now! Yay! And I think once I pick up another (male) Shikijika I'm going to go on a shiny hunt for them.


----------



## MentheLapin (Dec 24, 2010)

GPX+ just went down. *huddles in the corner, rocking back and forth*


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Dec 24, 2010)

Nah, it's up again.

In other news:
 

Currently trying to get a shiny Hitomoshi.


EDIT: Which I got.



Also this fella from forever ago. Seriously, this guy predates the Shine Recorder.


----------



## hyphen (Dec 25, 2010)

Lucky Daycare take.


----------



## JackPK (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I got a Shiny Present Drifloon from the exploration!


----------



## Green (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm really quite annoyed at the explorations.

I kind of don't have the time to click 12000 pokemon because I have /school/, so thanks for the unobtainable novelty.


----------



## JackPK (Dec 26, 2010)

Mass-clicking in Opera saves a lot of time (you can click 100 pokemon in literally about 2 minutes, as opposed to the 10 or 20 it would take clicking individually in Internet Explorer or Safari), plus it's cumulative so if you've been playing GPX for a year and a half like I have, it's much more feasible.

Plus these novelties are breedable. It'll be a fight to get 'em from the Egg Shelter, but it'll still be possible after a week or two when more people have them and are breeding them.


----------



## Green (Dec 26, 2010)

But why should I /have/ to click? It's a waste of time, really. And you can't get shit done with 5000 people doing it at the same time.


----------



## JackPK (Dec 26, 2010)

St. Christopher said:


> But why should I /have/ to click? It's a waste of time, really.


Erm.... then maybe GPX isn't for you? The whole premise is based on the necessity of clicking other people so they'll click you.


----------



## Green (Dec 26, 2010)

I thought it was to raise me some pokermens?


----------



## JackPK (Dec 26, 2010)

I mean, the function of using GPX instead of the video games. Or even instead of the copycat sites (like PokeFarm, I believe) which IIRC give much more EXP than GPX.

EDIT: But then again, like I've said earlier in this thread, I just see these as pixels instead of Pokemon. My extent of using GPX is trying to get achievements/shinies/rare pokemon because that's impressive. So I mass click and don't bother with proper berries, I don't nickname my Pokemon, and I shove 'em in a box (and, for shinyfails, abandon them) as soon as I've fully evolved them.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 26, 2010)

I treat it like Dragon Cave where the goal is to HATCH SHIT lmfao ;; /lazy

I do click, but on x3.25 days or something like today i usually don't bother because the lag is so bad.


----------



## hyphen (Dec 27, 2010)

YES!


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anyone know what the reward is for the Twelve Days of Christmas exploration?


----------



## JackPK (Dec 27, 2010)

Squornshellous Beta said:


> Does anyone know what the reward is for the Twelve Days of Christmas exploration?


It's twelve Flame Orbs.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Dec 27, 2010)

Ah. Well then, I guess it doesn't matter that it was too much for me to do.


----------



## Green (Dec 27, 2010)

GPX+ got my messages of displeasement, as I got a chest yesterday and the day before :3c Sold both the items tho.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 28, 2010)

So what did everyone get from the gift tickets? Me? Bloody sentret and shelder. =/ I HAVE them.


----------



## JackPK (Dec 28, 2010)

Yanma and Skarmory and a Yellow Jewel, but I'm not too upset about getting what I already have since the only things I'm missing are legendaries and Novelties, and I'm pretty sure they wouldn't give those out for free.


----------



## Rai-CH (Dec 28, 2010)

Seel, Scorupi and an Electric Jewel. How boring, I already have a Scorupi :/


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Dec 28, 2010)

Poochyena, Duskull and a Steel Jewel. Bleh.


----------



## MentheLapin (Dec 28, 2010)

Volbeat [hatched], Minccino [released before hatching], Bug Jewel. Coolbeans.

Aaaand it's down again >:(


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Dec 28, 2010)

Up again! That kind of error fixes itself reasonably quickly.


----------



## Dave Strider (Dec 28, 2010)

I got an Treeko, a Lileep and a grass jewel. Hrrmmm. :/


----------



## Green (Dec 28, 2010)

I got... nothing. I don't fill out the surveys. :P


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 28, 2010)

Hmm... I got a Lapras, Shuppet, and Ghost Jewel.

...Ghost types :3


----------



## Elliekat (Dec 28, 2010)

Cleffa, Snover, and a Grass Jewel. Cleffa is okay, but Snover.... eh.


----------



## Silver (Dec 28, 2010)

I got a Swablu egg...and a Gochimuchi(this thing is so not that cute) egg (which I already have.) and an ice jewel. Swablu is blue but I expected something else...


----------



## hyphen (Dec 29, 2010)

, and a Steel jewel.

ALSO


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Jan 2, 2011)

Did anyone else get anything from the draw? I got a Past Misdreavus.

Bleah.

12,515 interactions yesterday and all I got was this stupid floaty christmassy thing that I already had >.< Why couldn't it have been a legendary or at least a Future Shuppet.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 2, 2011)

Nope, nothing. Worked my ass off to get almost 60k activity score despite being out at a New Year's family get-together all afternoon, and nothing. *sigh*


----------



## Sike Saner (Jan 5, 2011)

Got a bronzor and a blitzle from the vouchers, plus an ice jewel, and didn't get anything from the draw.

Currently working on evolving a bunch of 5th-gens, plus I just finished the unown exploration again. Looking forward to seeing which one I get this time.

EDIT: It was a D this time. Going for a regigigas egg now. :3


----------



## JackPK (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG I JUST GOT ONE OF THE ONLY FIVE SHINY FERAL ZERGOOSE ON THE SITE


*squeal*


----------



## Flora (Jan 7, 2011)

_what the hell happened to the interaction tab_ this is what I get for homework.

I _would_ do the Shiny Hunt but a) don't have a Relicanth and b) have _far_ more important things to do on the 14th and plus school and homework fffff


----------



## JackPK (Jan 7, 2011)

Flower Doll said:


> _what the hell happened to the interaction tab_ this is what I get for homework.


Now it's on the Users Online page. There was a big stupid to-do about it on the GTS forums even though Big Bidoof mentioned it in the latest update which is, you know, _linked on every page of GPX+_. People are stupid. I say just get used to it, 'cause complaining isn't gonna change it back.


----------



## Flora (Jan 8, 2011)

Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Now it's on the Users Online page. There was a big stupid to-do about it on the GTS forums even though Big Bidoof mentioned it in the latest update which is, you know, _linked on every page of GPX+_. People are stupid. I say just get used to it, 'cause complaining isn't gonna change it back.


I actually find it pretty useful, it was more of a "this wasn't there last time I was on here what the hell" moment. (seriously, though, the _one_ time I have a lot of homework and can't get on this is what happens)


----------



## Sike Saner (Jan 16, 2011)

Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> OMG I JUST GOT ONE OF THE ONLY FIVE SHINY FERAL ZERGOOSE ON THE SITE
> 
> 
> *squeal*


Congrats! :D That's one of my favorites out of all the shiny novelties. Awesome color scheme there.


Speaking of shinies...



Fwee. :D


----------



## Green (Jan 16, 2011)

Aren't we supposed to get something for our anniversary? I got nothing. :/


----------



## JackPK (Jan 16, 2011)

St. Christopher said:


> Aren't we supposed to get something for our anniversary? I got nothing. :/


You have to unlock the achievement; I think it's a summoning item or something IIRC.


----------



## Sike Saner (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm so glad to have finally gotten a shiny snorunt. ^^ I went the froslass route with this one even though I'm more of a glalie fan because, well, the possible situation of shiny hunting snorunt again to get one to evolve into froslass, hatching a male shiny, and possibly having this situation repeat itself a huge number of times was not one that appealed to me at all, so yeah. Now, having gotten the shiny dex info for froslass taken care of, I don't have to hope for a specific gender for the next shiny snorunt I manage to get in order to get the shiny dex info for the last member of that evolutionary line for which I don't have it.


----------



## .... (Feb 5, 2011)

Can someone tell me what egg this is?


----------



## JackPK (Feb 5, 2011)

Mawile said:


> Can someone tell me what egg this is?


That's a Winter Vulpix, one of the GPX novelties. Congrats on getting one so quickly!


----------



## .... (Feb 5, 2011)

Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> That's a Winter Vulpix, one of the GPX novelties. Congrats on getting one so quickly!


Ah. Thank you~


----------



## Sylph (Feb 8, 2011)

Ah...so this is where it went. Should have figured...

anyways, I need help guys. I need to evolve a Snover for a exploration.



Every click helps and thanks.


----------



## .... (Feb 12, 2011)

Third novelty in a day:



EDIT: And a sprite-changed Ninetales:



EDIT: :D


----------



## .... (Feb 16, 2011)

:DDDDD


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, this place exists.
Well, these two are fairly recent:
 

And any day now, I will unlock the Darwinist achievement. I have been hoarding Nospeass, Mime Jr., Yanma, and Bonsly for a couple of weeks now, and soon... soon, they will all be _ready_! Bwahahahaha...


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Feb 18, 2011)

Bah. So I unlocked Darwinist - it's really annoying to evolve 125 Pokémon, by the way - and got a Magma Rock. Used it, and no Heatran. Someone else got it. Bah.

Well, I hope they're happy anyway.


----------



## Sylph (Feb 19, 2011)

Guys, I need your help.

  

These three need to be level 100...for this step in my exploration...and its a real pain. Please, help me out.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Mar 20, 2011)

SO BUMPING THIS

Site wide shiny hunt guys. Thoughts?

I was somewhat unsure for a while on account of alreading a shiny Chandelure, but I guess I could just leave it as a Lampent so's it wouldn't be a duplicate. So.


Also, that last shiny hunt - both the others I've participating the consolation prize was a Shiny [Pokémon] Voucher. Both times I've got a shiny. With Relicanth, the one time I needed it, the prize was just a nugget. :/


----------



## JackPK (Mar 20, 2011)

Server's down 'til tonight according to the GPX+ twitter, and I'm too lazy to go onto the GTS site to read the new news. But this sounds fun. I missed the Pichu shiny hunt but have done (and succeeded) in both of the other ones. Maybe this time the big prize will be a new Novelty (like in the Swinub hunt) instead of an item/voucher.

I presume it's a Litwick hunt, from your Chandelure concerns, Squorn?

EDIT: Server's back up~


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Mar 20, 2011)

That'd be the one, yes.

Oh yeah also: hrrrrrng 242 Pidove eggs and no shiny >:|


----------



## Mad MOAI (Apr 2, 2011)

...I just hatched a random shiny Elgyem.



I found the egg in the shelter and I thought, "Oh, Elgyem's cute, I guess I'll get one since it's not in my Pokedex yet."

And I started a shiny Heatmor hunt less than 24 hours ago. I hope this doesn't hurt my chances of getting Heavyfire too much. :U

3-times days make it hard to click back, especially when I'm trying to write 100 pages of a graphic novel in 30 days. I managed though. :9 Clicking time!


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Apr 9, 2011)

http://gpxpl.us/kOaod

WOO FINALLY

EDIT:   
ALSO WHOO

EDIT: Whee, I sparklified all my shinies.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Apr 16, 2011)

So I finally got Total Bankruptcy. It was _really hard_ to get down to exactly 0 points. And in that time, I saw in the shop a Red Orb that, of course, I did not have enough points to afford. >:| 6000 points is not enough, I say.

Also, one week until my Anniversary!


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Apr 21, 2011)

YESSSSSSSS
375 EGGS

And then I got Shine Master.

So I got this.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 21, 2011)

Add me to the club.

I like novelty Pokemon.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 22, 2011)

Finally got my Shiny Chandelure(Flitwick) to lv100. :3


----------



## Sike Saner (May 8, 2011)

Finally got enough shinies to fill a PC box. :D



The scizor, charmander,  and onix were all obtained within less than a week's time. Guess it's a good thing I opted to do TBD again when I did; I probably wouldn't have been on at the right times to get those otherwise.

Also, I'm loving the custom skin option. Here's the one I'm currently using.


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 9, 2011)

I only have one shiny... It was a completely random Elgyem, which I named "Wreeeee" and then evolved. Because I can imagine it making a weird whirring noise...



Right now he has a box all to himself, but I have six different shiny hunts going on right now so hopefully he'll get a friend soon. Hehe...

my skin is here. It's insanely dark.


----------



## Sike Saner (May 19, 2011)

That's a nice skin there. Very easy on the eyes. :)

And that beheeyem's name is awesome.


Speaking of shiny things:



Took 116 eggs.


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 30, 2011)

That marks the end of my first ever shiny hunt. I was hoping for a male, but I couldn't say I was dissatisfied with the cool colors so I kept her. Still looking for a name though.

On the other hand I decided to use my Enigma Stone in combination with the Pass Power that gives me ten minutes to find the legendary rather than five. I found a Shaymin, but I felt like something was wrong so I looked at it and found out somebody else summoned it. So I kept looking but didn't find my other legendary. That figures. Oh, well - at least I don't have a shaymin yet.


----------



## Ever (Jul 19, 2011)

And yes, in my anger I overlooked this and now I can't take it back I am stupid. What does the Enigma stone get me?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 19, 2011)

GPX+?
What is this.


----------



## Ever (Jul 20, 2011)

If you're asking that, you probably shouldn't be here, you know. If you really need to know, go here

EDIT: I learned how! Thanks, Blastoise Fortooate!


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, I now am in love with this site. Thanks Squorn :D.  Click on my eggs, and I'll click on yours....


----------



## Ever (Jul 23, 2011)

Looking for shiny Ralts. 86 eggs so far...seemingly not many, but I started before I got a Shine Recorder. Started on June 21 (not July 5th, psh) WILL THIS NEVER END?!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2011)

...I think I'm gonna join :o
I HASS the account.
Since Seeker was already taken, I chose frozenSpike as my name :D
Link!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 24, 2011)

Glad to have you LegendarySeeker.

As for me... I'm just focusing on shiny hunts. I got a Heatmor a while ago, but I'm still looking for Karrablast, Squirtle and Horsea. (The heatmor hunt took 130 eggs.)

EDIT: Never mind. The Heatmor hunt took almost 200 eggs.


----------



## Sike Saner (Aug 1, 2011)

On the subject of shiny hunts... There for a few, I was really wondering if I was going to manage to find a shiny cherubi. Finally did, though. Took 1,462 eggs, the most eggs it's ever taken me to complete a shiny hunt thus far.

It also had the nice side effect of bringing me very close to getting Hatching Insanity. :D I'm going to hold off on hatching the last eggs I need for that until after the hunt's over, though. I don't want to risk grabbing another shiny cherubi when someone else could have really used it.


----------



## Zapi (Aug 6, 2011)

I've been on GPX+ for a little over two years now, so I think it's about time I joined this club!

Since we are talking about shinies, I only have three: A Growlithe, which I found after only six or seven eggs; a Conkeldurr, which was from a completely random egg in the shelter; and a Ninetales, which took me almost 200 eggs to find.


----------



## Green (Aug 6, 2011)

i've done... three shiny hunts, and was going to do a fourth but never found anything to breed my golett with.

i did get a random shiny yanma once, now a yanmega named Mars.


----------



## Sike Saner (Aug 20, 2011)

Doing TBD again. I'm currently on task 6. This'll be the last time I need to do this in order to get the achievement.

EDIT: Oh man. o_o I just completed both of my shiny hunts just a couple of days apart from each other:




And to think I had seriously considered quitting both of those hunts.

Anyway, I'm going to make a porygon-t out of that porygon there. It'll be my first shiny novelty. :D


----------

